# New Trivium is here (for real this time)



## Dayviewer (Jul 31, 2013)

Go here: Trivium / Brave This Storm
Getting a big In Waves vibe from this personally, don't about you guys, but I'm liking this, not super mind blowing but good shit to rock out to, which is enough for me!


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't like it I'm afraid. Still excited to hear the rest though. In Waves had a few gems.


----------



## sweepingDemon (Jul 31, 2013)

I like the solo but the actual song doesn't sound like an evolution of the band it just sounds like another track of in waves. which is disappointing as all their albums sound different, my interest in the album has decreased after hearing it.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 31, 2013)

Why must these things always release when I am at work and don't have headphones?


----------



## noobstix (Jul 31, 2013)

good song, really don't like the mix though, I have a decent set up but it's hard to hear the vocals properly, sounds like a bit of a mess if I'm honest


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 31, 2013)

Dull. Trivium are one of those bands I've just never enjoyed, as much as I've tried.


----------



## zerofocus (Jul 31, 2013)

I think its pretty good but like sweepingDemon said it doesn't feel like a progression from In Waves so much, I bet there will be gems on the album though

the vocal production does actually remind of David Draiman's style if you have heard his new release with Device


overall, its pretty good but doesn't wow me say like 7/10


----------



## AdamMaz (Jul 31, 2013)

I liked.


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Jul 31, 2013)

hmmmm something is off with this one  BUT i cant speak until i listen all the album. By any means im not saying its bad .


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh great....Trivium wen't Djent

Well It is better than In Waves. Still doesn't touch the awesomeness of Shogun or Shattering The Skies Above


----------



## Off_The_Heezay (Jul 31, 2013)

Honestly, this sounds so dated and boring. Production is fairly bad as well. All downhill since Ascendancy, and this isn't going to change that.

Edit: Also, I know this is partly in my head because of the knowledge that Draiman was involved, but the verse sounds way too much like Disturbed, in feel and vocal melody. Not good.


----------



## Dayviewer (Jul 31, 2013)

CrownofWorms said:


> Oh great....Trivium wen't Djent


WHAT?!?!


----------



## sweepingDemon (Jul 31, 2013)

David has been hyping up this album soo much he is always talking about it in ever interview but i do remember him saying that vengeance falls is going to share the same technicality of master of puppets but with the commercialism of the black album. 
So if this album isn't great i guess it will have a good bit to do with David being too hands on.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jul 31, 2013)

God awful mix. So loud that it actually clips.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 31, 2013)

that was awful


----------



## Randy (Jul 31, 2013)

CrownofWorms said:


> Oh great....Trivium wen't Djent



I know what you're referring to, but it sounds more like a Pantera/Dime style "groove and bounce" kinda riff than djent.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jul 31, 2013)

hmmmmmm.............

must hear more. guess ill go listen to Shogun until it releases....


----------



## Murmel (Jul 31, 2013)

zerofocus said:


> the vocal production does actually remind of David Draiman's style if you have heard his new release with Device



Not so strange, David Draiman did produce this album after all. Honestly, the song in general sounds pretty Disturbed-ish, especially the verse.

Haven't dug Trivium much since Shogun. I miss the technical Metallica ripoff they had going. In Waves had like 3 tracks I liked; the title track, Dusk Dismantled and Shattering the Skies Above. 
Since then I've stopped paying much attention to them.

Not that the song is bad per se, but it's definitely not something I'm gonna listen to frequently.


----------



## sweepingDemon (Jul 31, 2013)

Murmel said:


> In Waves had like 3 tracks I liked; the title track, Dusk Dismantled and Shattering the Skies Above. .



Shattering was recorded a few years before in waves it was written for god of war


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 31, 2013)

Not gonna make an opinion until the album is out. I liked the song, definitely still has the usual Trivium song formula. Vocals are definitely a lot more like what David Draiman does which is not necessarily a bad thing, just a bit different. Also....their singles are usually the most poppy/least representative of the album. 

Happy that we got to hear new Trivium today. Can't wait for the album


----------



## Murmel (Jul 31, 2013)

sweepingDemon said:


> Shattering was recorded a few years before in waves it was written for god of war



I know, and it was more like 1 year, not a few. It still featured on the album.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 31, 2013)

I get a Slipknot vibe from this song. His vocals sound very like Cory Taylor.

Apart from the guitar solo its a solid song. I haven't kept up with Trivium much I'll be sure to check this album out. 



Randy said:


> I know what you're referring to, but it sounds more like a Pantera/Dime style "groove and bounce" kinda riff than djent.



There needs to be more Pantera style riffs in metal these days.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jul 31, 2013)

Not terrible....

I really wish Heafy would just hold a note here and there. 

Definitely interested to hear the rest of the album. Both Trivium and Disturbed are two bands that I really dig a tune or two, or a section of a song, but am not a big fan of the rest of the material. 

I know Heafy is going to have a blast singing those verses live....there's barely any space for a breath in there.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 31, 2013)

Meh. I really thought they found their sound with Shogun. Don't hate everything since then, just... yeah, I'll stick with meh.


----------



## Maggai (Jul 31, 2013)

I really dig the artwork and direction what they have with this new album, and that teaser stuff was really cool. But this song is pretty damn boring and ordinary. I really liked In Waves but this song is really disappointing.


----------



## DeadWeight (Jul 31, 2013)

Definitely getting an In Waves style vibe from it. It's certainly not bad, but it doesn't seem like they've progressed at all since In Waves. For the most part riffage isn't all that exciting either, although I'm totally digging the groove.


----------



## khobi64 (Jul 31, 2013)

im liking the new track, not as memorable as some in waves stuff, but never the less...when they released tracks before in waves i was sceptical but it turned out that some of the best songs were album tracks and not even singles, im hoping its the same here


----------



## DarkNe0 (Jul 31, 2013)

As long as I have Ember To Inferno, I'm ok.


----------



## JaeSwift (Jul 31, 2013)

I really don't mean to sound like a dick but my first thought was ''St. Anger''.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jul 31, 2013)

Not bad. Not brilliant. Pretty much the norm for Trivium there days 

Would have preferred a slightly higher bit-rate MP3 though, this can't be any more that 192kbps which never helps to show off a new song :/

Edit: DL'd the track, 320kbps. Still clipping and the mix sounds cluttered as ..... Yuck.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jul 31, 2013)

Randy said:


> I know what you're referring to, but it sounds more like a Pantera/Dime style "groove and bounce" kinda riff than djent.



And that too.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hoping that this is the weakest song on the album.

Shatter The Skies Above is the last song I truly continue to enjoy to this day by them. In Waves was forgettable, and this song doesn't bode well for it. Will have to wait for the actual release.


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 1, 2013)

I "still" don't get Trivium.


----------



## wespaul (Aug 1, 2013)

This band gets serious hate, and I'm not sure why. It's not just this board, either.


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 1, 2013)

They seem to have a pattern of every other album being great. Of course that is only my opinion. Embers to Inferno was ok, Ascendancy was great, The Crusade was ok, Shogun was great, and In Waves was ok. So I'm hoping that this follows suit. Of course again that is only my opinion of their discography.

With that being said, I thought the single was pretty cool, not amazing, but I enjoyed listening to it.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 1, 2013)

Liquid Rage said:


> I "still" don't get Trivium.


Unless you were an angsty 14 year old with who listened to Ascendancy everyday, you never will.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 1, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> Unless you were an angsty 14 year old with who listened to Ascendancy everyday, you never will.





wespaul said:


> This band gets serious hate, and I'm not sure why. It's not just this board, either.



Probably because they are, or at least were, hailed as the great white hope of metal for a time, and were set to "revitalise and inspire a generation of musicians" (and other overblown hyperbole) as bands like Metallica, Pantera etc did. Except all they did was release album after album of mediocre songs, retreading ideas from older bands with little originality.

When I listen to a band like Revocation, I think "this is thrash for the new millenium". It's powerful, fast, intricate but also original. You can hear the influences, but they are colours on a much greater painting. Listening to Trivium is like listening to a Metallica cover band that decided to try a few original tunes, still very much in the vein of Metallica. Trivium are to me, and many others, a sort of pseudo-pop-thrash metal band, rather than the honest musical expression they should be.

After failing to live up to the hype in the eyes of many, they've just become derided. There are worse bands out there, but not many worse bands who've been talked up to such lofty heights they could never deliver on.

I know a lot of people don't "get" Trivium, answered by this comment below:



Don Vito said:


> Unless you were an angsty 14 year old with who listened to Ascendancy everyday, you never will.



I don't "get" Trivium either. I can't remember how old I was when Ascendancy came out, maybe 17 or 18, and I remember seeing it being hailed as the greatest metal album in years. I bought it, what a waste of money, and a total let down. At least it served as a good reminder that the only opinion I trust is my own. That said, it's still way better than any of the albums that followed it.


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 1, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> Unless you were an angsty 14 year old with who listened to Ascendancy everyday, you never will.


 Haha, no doubt bro. Ascendancy defined a chapter of my life.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 1, 2013)

I rather enjoyed it. Not that you should judge an entire album on one song. I'm relatively new to Trivium and I try not to let genre choices color my opinion. If it sounds good, it sounds good and all that. It does sound a little "been there done that," but again it's just one song. If all the material is similar, then it may not be album of the year, but it'll be worth listening to, at least to me.


----------



## RevelGTR (Aug 1, 2013)

Ascendancy was like chicken soup for my angsty 14 year old soul. Don't listen to it much anymore, but still a great album!


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Aug 1, 2013)

Sounded ok. Though I'm afraid I can't stand the vocals. I love heafy's voice but not when everything he says sounds like a poor attempt to copy disturbed.


----------



## Tree (Aug 1, 2013)

More wannabe radio rock from them


----------



## AdamMaz (Aug 1, 2013)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Listening to Trivium is like listening to a Metallica cover band that decided to try a few original tunes, still very much in the vein of Metallica. Trivium are to me, and many others, a sort of pseudo-pop-thrash metal band, rather than the honest musical expression they should be.


I never thought the Metallica comparisons had any ground whatsoever. Only because they themselves have stated the influence, otherwise I see nothing of connection between the two. Otherwise, your description is pretty spot on with my view of them, as much I do enjoy a fair portion of their material.


----------



## mcd (Aug 1, 2013)

I am on the fence with the song. I like some of the groove, and I hear a lil megadeth (a lil) in parts. Then it gets all St. Angerish for me too.

I find the best way to listen to Trivium is to pretend every album is their debut album, that way you don't mother "F" Crusade, and can enjoy the fact that's a fun album.


----------



## wespaul (Aug 1, 2013)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Probably because they are, or at least were, hailed as the great white hope of metal for a time, and were set to "revitalise and inspire a generation of musicians" (and other overblown hyperbole) as bands like Metallica, Pantera etc did. Except all they did was release album after album of mediocre songs, retreading ideas from older bands with little originality.
> 
> When I listen to a band like Revocation, I think "this is thrash for the new millenium". It's powerful, fast, intricate but also original. You can hear the influences, but they are colours on a much greater painting. Listening to Trivium is like listening to a Metallica cover band that decided to try a few original tunes, still very much in the vein of Metallica. Trivium are to me, and many others, a sort of pseudo-pop-thrash metal band, rather than the honest musical expression they should be.
> 
> After failing to live up to the hype in the eyes of many, they've just become derided. There are worse bands out there, but not many worse bands who've been talked up to such lofty heights they could never deliver on.



That's kind of a weak reason to hate on a band. They got some publicity that you didn't agree with, so let's bust out our blood-stained Slayer monocles to go over each album and rip them apart? I don't get it. Maybe because I was older than most (in my mid-20s) when Ascendancy came out, so I was able to listen to it without the pretentiousness that comes with kids and the "my-favorite-band-is-better-than-yours" mindset.

I listen to their albums and enjoy them for what they are: fun, aggressive metal albums with cool riffs. I don't have to constantly compare them to other bands, or hold them up to some media hype that changes weekly. I mean, why do that with the music you listen to?

That reasoning aside, it's very cool to hate the band. "Oh, you like Trivium? Pfffft. You should listen to a real man's music, like Dying Fetus." It's kind of silly.


----------



## abandonist (Aug 1, 2013)

I've never heard a Trivium song until clicking in here. 

That was pretty bad.


----------



## that short guy (Aug 2, 2013)

I actually liked it... was I blown away like I was back in the day when I heard ascendancy, no. but all in all this was a bad a song. I can def hear some influence/input from Draiman bit.


----------



## Asrial (Aug 2, 2013)

The verse sounds very Draiman-like in how Heafy sings it. IMO it doesn't suit him all that well, and the rest of the song certainly makes up for it. Intro, along with the verse, tries just to mix groove with their trademark melody, which isn't favorable. Pre-chorus and chorus on the other hand is doing it right.

Yes, it lacks progression from In Waves, but I'm on it if we get "In Waves II", as long as the rest of the material is better than this.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 2, 2013)

AdamMaz said:


> I never thought the Metallica comparisons had any ground whatsoever. Only because they themselves have stated the influence, otherwise I see nothing of connection between the two.



Agreed. To my ears there really aren't any Metallica-esque riffs to be found in what I've heard of Trivium. I am way the hell into the first four albums too. I really wish they'd take a step back and get into chops-based riffs again.


----------



## Goro923 (Aug 2, 2013)

Kenji20022 said:


> Hoping that this is the weakest song on the album.
> 
> Shatter The Skies Above is the last song I truly continue to enjoy to this day by them. In Waves was forgettable, and this song doesn't bode well for it. Will have to wait for the actual release.



110% Truth.

I can't tell you how many times I listened to Shogun when it came out, it's still one of my favorite albums of all time hands down. Then they released Shattering the Skies Above; which was quite different from the stuff on Shogun, but was definetly on par with most of that material IMO.

And then they released the In Waves single. This new song makes me feel the same way. Eh for effort.


----------



## Hyacinth (Aug 2, 2013)

zerofocus said:


> the vocal production does actually remind of David Draiman's style if you have heard his new release with Device



That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## cronux (Aug 2, 2013)

Ember to inferno and Ascendancy were great (and still are), but Crusade sucked for me and everything after that also. I'll give a listen to the new album but I doubt it will change my mind


----------



## New Age Moron (Aug 2, 2013)

The song is alright, and I enjoy Trivium...why are the lyrics so relentlessly pessimistic though? The Trivium guys are in a successful metal band, touring the world and playing their own music, achieving a level of success most musicians will never reach. Why are their albums just an endless series of complaints?

'I don't think I can ever brave this storm'

You're on album six, it's fairly safe to say that you're braving the storm adequately.


----------



## that short guy (Aug 2, 2013)

New Age Moron said:


> The song is alright, and I enjoy Trivium...why are the lyrics so relentlessly pessimistic though? The Trivium guys are in a successful metal band, touring the world and playing their own music, achieving a level of success most musicians will never reach. Why are their albums just an endless series of complaints?
> 
> 'I don't think I can ever brave this storm'
> 
> You're on album six, it's fairly safe to say that you're braving the storm adequately.


 

Simply put money and success don't always equal happiness. 

I get what your saying, but there's always two sides to something. just because they have what most muscians want doesn't mean they're happy with they're life as a whole.

EDIT: It's also metal music... Metal is kinda known for being angry/pesimistic lol


----------



## New Age Moron (Aug 2, 2013)

Heh, true, I was only partly serious. I just tire of all the angst and negativity in metal sometimes.


----------



## that short guy (Aug 2, 2013)

Agreed man, but there is some optimistic songs out there.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Aug 2, 2013)

His vocals have gone downhill fast


----------



## Genome (Aug 2, 2013)

I tabbed out the intro guys

0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 3, 2013)

New Age Moron said:


> The song is alright, and I enjoy Trivium...why are the lyrics so relentlessly pessimistic though? The Trivium guys are in a successful metal band, touring the world and playing their own music, achieving a level of success most musicians will never reach. Why are their albums just an endless series of complaints?
> 
> 'I don't think I can ever brave this storm'
> 
> You're on album six, it's fairly safe to say that you're braving the storm adequately.



I get what your saying but a lot of musician's lyrics are from the perspective of friends/family, characters from books/films/tv, personal issues from their youth, how hard touring is, medical problems, drug/drinking addictions etc 

When bands sing about how awesome they are and how popular their band is you end up with stuff like this


----------



## Murmel (Aug 3, 2013)

New Age Moron said:


> Heh, true, I was only partly serious. I just tire of all the angst and negativity in metal sometimes.


Then I have just the cure.


----------



## Dayviewer (Aug 3, 2013)

^ oh my...even worse than I expected it to be


----------



## abandonist (Aug 3, 2013)

That song gave me cancer.


----------



## New Age Moron (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow


----------



## Fat-Elf (Aug 3, 2013)

New song at Wacken. Sounds better than the last one, imo.


----------



## Asrial (Aug 3, 2013)

Confirmed; brave this storm was a weak track.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 3, 2013)

I like this one 

Good vocal melodies and no bonka-bonk riffs.


----------



## LeonMaga (Aug 3, 2013)

I did a cover of brave this storm Trivium - Brave This Storm (HD Cover w/ Solos) - YouTube

I think Strife is a nice song but man.. The way he sings on that verse really kills it for me. I'm still hoping to see more of a Shogun vibe on this record, by far their best album.


----------



## New Age Moron (Aug 3, 2013)

Strife is good. Looking forward to the album.


----------



## noobstix (Aug 4, 2013)

Strife was a good song, those vocals were weak though, not enough energy. Nick is dominating the drums on the new songs though!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 4, 2013)

Strife is definitely much better than Brave This Storm. Optimism boosted 150% 

Classic Trivium if you ask me. Catchy, trading solos, good sining. Very old-school metalcore vibe to it. Like it a lot....9/10


----------



## sweepingDemon (Aug 4, 2013)

bye bye trivium, was nice while it lasted


----------



## Nats (Aug 4, 2013)

Awful. Didn't listen, but it's Trivium. So yeah, awful.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 4, 2013)

noobstix said:


> Strife was a good song, those vocals were weak though, not enough energy. Nick is dominating the drums on the new songs though!


The vox will come out stronger on the record for sure.


----------



## Goro923 (Aug 4, 2013)

Nats said:


> Awful. Didn't listen, but it's Trivium. So yeah, awful.


----------



## Nats (Aug 4, 2013)

Goro923 said:


>



What would you say.... ya do here?


----------



## Metal_Webb (Aug 5, 2013)

Really not liking this new stuff. Each of their previous albums has had a sense of change, evolution to it. The new songs sound like they've taken 5 steps backwards. Plus those noobish mistakes with the mastering/mixing of Brave this Storm are pretty much unforgivable (who the .... sets levels to clip!!!!). I'll preserve full judgement until I hear the full album, but yeah, not totally stoked.


----------



## Manurack (Aug 5, 2013)

In this video for Strife:













Doesn't his new singing style remind you of... This guy?







I'm not totally stoked about the new album. There were some great tracks from In Waves like the title song, Built To Fall, Dusk Dismantled and Black imo. I was expecting that kick ass hardcore yelling like on Dismantled, but I just don't like the whole Bane approach to the singing style on Strife. Anyways that's my


----------



## Murmel (Aug 5, 2013)

^
Dusk Dismantled was seriously like a brick to my face. I loved it.


----------



## NaYoN (Aug 5, 2013)

Nats said:


> Awful. Didn't listen, but it's Trivium. So yeah, awful.



Why are you even in this thread


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 5, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> Why are you even in this thread


----------



## UncurableZero (Aug 6, 2013)

I've liked every Trivium album up until now. These are decent songs, but Matt's new vocal style makes me cringe big time and I'm not one to dislike clean vocals


----------



## wat (Aug 6, 2013)

I didn't like what I heard at all. Sounded like they were going Djent for a minute there, too.


I think they should just go back to the Ascendancy style and just do it on 7 strings in drop A.


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm feelin a little bummed about these two songs.. I mean, Ascendancy and Shogun are albums that changed my life. They really showcased what trivium were capable of. I even think a lot of In Waves is pretty good, but damn, I'm getting the feeling that Vegance Falls is going to be The Crusade all over agian.....


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 6, 2013)

What happened to this?


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 6, 2013)

I really think Ascendancy is a hell of a good record, I used to listen to it a lot in 2005 when it came out. But after their second record, I just wasn't into Trivium anymore... it's like they don't really know what they want to be. 

They were sort of Metalcore and then they tried to be Metallica, ditched the screaming vocals and stuff, and Matt sounded like a constipated Jayms Hetfield, the songs were generic as .... in The Crusade. And then Shogun came and it had some real interesting songs but it sounded like they were trying to regain what they were in Ascendancy and after that I stopped following them. 

I'll try to check In Wave and the new record to see what I think.


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 6, 2013)

New Age Moron said:


> The song is alright, and I enjoy Trivium...why are the lyrics so relentlessly pessimistic though? The Trivium guys are in a successful metal band, touring the world and playing their own music, achieving a level of success most musicians will never reach. Why are their albums just an endless series of complaints?
> 
> 'I don't think I can ever brave this storm'
> 
> You're on album six, it's fairly safe to say that you're braving the storm adequately.



Music, at least to me, is a form of art just like Movies, and stuff like that, and Musicians are often like Actors, and albums have scripts and stuff like that. You don't really have to sing what you feel, you can play a part, you can be what you like, you can be a character. The Slayer guys are also happy, succesful and stuff and I can bet they don't swim in pools of blood and tear bibles away and stuff like that, it's just acting, and acting is good. Metal is full of make-believe stuff, it's not meant to be serious most of the time.


----------



## wat (Aug 6, 2013)

How do you write metal music without addressing some sort of conflict in the lyrics?

It's hard enough to make any sort of art that's interesting without acknowledging a conflict, when it's got lyrics it's even harder, especially in the context of the musical timbre of metal music.


----------



## MFB (Aug 6, 2013)

After listening to "Entrance Of the Conflagration" since the first time I heard it and thinking "Man, Trivium is desperate to rip off Metallica" I realize how much I would give to have that style back over Strife and this new shit. I only heard the title track from "In Waves" but that was super disappointing after Shogun was so great.


----------



## The Mirror (Aug 6, 2013)

MFB said:


> I only heard the title track from "In Waves" but that was super disappointing after Shogun was so great.



You missed some great Monster Songs like Dusk Dismantled, Black, Chaos Reigns or A Skyline's Severance. 

The Title Track itself is somewhat boring and not really great like a few other songs on that album like the god-awful "A Grey So Dark". Unfortunately In Waves was a little bit of a "Hit and Miss" Album what is definitely a step back from the masterpiece that was "Shogun". (My #1 Thrash Album from 2000 onwards)


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 6, 2013)

I didn't care for it much.


----------



## LetsMosey (Aug 7, 2013)

Not a fan of the production or mix at all... to the point where I can't even give the music a chance. Those drums and guitars sound squashed to fuk.


----------



## jabo1 (Aug 8, 2013)

this song is not bad but not good too ....just a song good enough to listen in the car with the rest of the album .... 
IMO, the voice is going deeper than others album, he took experience ....


----------



## RoRo56 (Aug 8, 2013)

As a drummer I can't believe how tightly Nick has his cymbals clamped down, he must crack them pretty often.


----------



## New Age Moron (Aug 8, 2013)

wat said:


> How do you write metal music without addressing some sort of conflict in the lyrics?
> 
> It's hard enough to make any sort of art that's interesting without acknowledging a conflict, when it's got lyrics it's even harder, especially in the context of the musical timbre of metal music.



I take your point. However, here is one metal song which could be interpreted as not addressing a conflict - Nunc Fluens, by Cynic:

'The space
We claim the space
The space'

How do you write metal music without addressing some sort of conflict in the lyrics? Minimalism, I suppose


----------



## Asrial (Aug 20, 2013)

Strife: studio version


I'm seriously starting to dig this track.


----------



## noobstix (Aug 20, 2013)

Sick song, production quality... What have you done Draiman! the guitars are almost inaudible at some points and it sounds like the instruments are all fighting each other...


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Aug 20, 2013)

not a fan of the production. this track could have been so much better  ugh..


----------



## Goro923 (Aug 20, 2013)

Ugh. I was expecting an OOH AH AH AH AH at any moment. Not a good sign.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Aug 20, 2013)

I still maintain that the mix is so bad. Everything's crushed to ....ery and that vocal production


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 20, 2013)

that was awful, everything sounded so muffled except for the kick which stood out waaaay more than it should have and then coupled with some mediocre song writing. the trivium that i used to really enjoy is gone


----------



## linchpin (Aug 20, 2013)

Am I the only one who's digging their new stuff? loving this new direction they've taken since In Waves... the simple approach to their songwriting has caught my interest... and that aweful Metallica worship has diminished... I'm in danger of buying my first Trivium album here.


----------



## Tree (Aug 21, 2013)

that verse 

Brave This Storm has grown on me, though. So hopefully Strife is just kind of a weaker track. Why did Draiman have to be the producer?!  He had way to big of an influence on Matt's vocal delivery


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 23, 2013)

Tree said:


> that verse
> 
> Brave This Storm has grown on me, though. So hopefully Strife is just kind of a weaker track. Why did Draiman have to be the producer?!  He had way to big of an influence on Matt's vocal delivery


 
I agree! Don't get me wrong, the two songs are good in their own right, but it really doesn't sound like Trivium. My girlfriend, who doesn't listen to much metal, but has had her fair amount of Shogun/Ascendancy exposure didn't believe me when I showed her the new Trivium tracks. I will still buy the album(infact I already pre-ordered it) but I hope it still has some of what made them so great...


----------



## RoRo56 (Sep 9, 2013)

They just released the video for Strife. There have been a lot of problems with it not playing in different regions but here's the link nonetheless. Exclusive: Trivium Premiere Strife Music Video - Heavy Metal News | Music Videos |Golden Gods Awards | revolvermag.com

Here's a link to their offical Facebook page in case that doesn't work. https://www.facebook.com/TriviumOfficial?fref=ts


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 30, 2013)

New song released here:
Exclusive Song Premiere: Trivium ? "No Way to Heal" @ARTISTdirect


----------



## NaYoN (Sep 30, 2013)

No Way To Heal is amazing. Best of the new songs so far.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Sep 30, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> No Way To Heal is amazing. Best of the new songs so far.



Yeah, first one that really stands out. I still want to hear the whole album and hope that Strife and Brave The Storm were just the boring radio-single tracks.


----------



## TylerRay (Sep 30, 2013)

Really liking this track! Way better than the first two!


----------



## skisgaar (Sep 30, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> There needs to be more Pantera style riffs in metal these days.



THIS.

Also, David Draiman being involved with anything is a cause for worry. He clearly did a shoddy job here, but more to the point: Trivium feel like a band that have been given one too many chances now. 

I still think they have the ability to make great music, but Jesus fvck, they're going to have to dig deep if they ever want to find some creativity again. 

I mean, they sounded metalcore at the start, sure, but this sounds a couple hundred more times generic metalcore than ever, which you would think for a band that has been going for 12+ years, would be hard to do, but clearly for Trivium, being generic isn't even a labour of love. Disappointing.


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 30, 2013)

That definitely stood out a lot more than the first two singles.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Sep 30, 2013)

Song is pretty good compared to the other two, I'm waiting for the heavy stuff though (this album's answer to Dusk Dismantled/A Skyline's Severance/Drowning in Slow Motion/Chaos Reigns etc. (if it has any)), they've mentioned bringing back the technicality at points so I'm hoping that the album's latter half delivers in that regard, with some blast beats to boot (also praying they use some key other than C#min and stop riding the 000000).

If so, I'll gladly deal with half an album of listenable-but-meh music for half an album of ....ing heavy metal.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Sep 30, 2013)

I used to think trivium sounded like teenagers trying to sound like metallica. Now I think they sound like adults trying to sound like teenagers, who are trying to sound like metallica, who received vocal coaching from disturbed.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Sep 30, 2013)

Haven't heard the third song, but I can't judge this album yet off of Brave This Storm and Strife (though I do love them) seeing as Trivium has had a habit of having some hit or miss singles. I don't mind the direction the band is going in, probably since I'm an avid fan of them.


----------



## InVinoVeritasXXX (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah, this crap sounds pretty meh. I love the .... out of Ascendancy and Shogun, but it seems that Trivium is leaning too far towards accessibility over technicality on this release. I'll pass.


----------



## KJGaruda (Oct 1, 2013)

CrownofWorms said:


> Oh great....Trivium wen't Djent
> 
> Well It is better than In Waves. Still doesn't touch the awesomeness of Shogun or Shattering The Skies Above




This. I think with the release of that album and single, they spoiled all their fans showing us the quality of kickassery they can put out.

Personally, Trivium is one of a handful of my favorite bands so I'm gonna hold out on a full judgement about the album until I get to hear the entire thing. So far though, I haven't heard anything that makes me s... myself like the way Shogun or Shattering The Skies Above did.

Maybe it'll slowly grow on people like In Waves?


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 1, 2013)

I've gotta say, no matter what people wanna bitch about (myslef included at times) Trivium is a really great band. Haters are gonna hate. I'll stick up for Trivium till the end. Yeah their sound is changing, big F'n deal. They are still a great band. There is always gonna be a bunch people sayin "Whaaa it's not technical enough", "why aren't they screaming the whole time", "The guitars arent heavy enough", "why do they use the open D string so much" etc.,etc. Trivium is a group of very talented musicians, far better than most people that bitch about how much they "suck". Matt's Vocals are different now that Draimen worked with him, but I think anyone can tell it has been helpful for Matt. It's not easy to play shows everyday were you have to transition from screaming to singing constantly. Whatever Draimen has taught him has dramatically improved his live performance. If I was in Matts position, I would have done the same thing. If they want to expand their audience and make their music more accessible, then F'n good for them. Music seems to be the only career path where making a lot of money, and being on the radio and shit causes your once loyal fans to hate you. So god damn stupid. And "No Way To Heal" is a strong track. Kicks ass IMO.


----------



## AhsanU (Oct 2, 2013)

InVinoVeritasXXX said:


> Yeah, this crap sounds pretty meh. I love the .... out of Ascendancy and Shogun, but it seems that Trivium is leaning too far towards accessibility over technicality on this release. I'll pass.



This.

Don't get me wrong, I am a massive Trivium fan, but the lack of technicality ever since Shogun has kind of put me off. I do dig the occasional simple song, but I really miss hearing riffs that make me scratch my head and go "what the .... did they just play", as was the case with Shogun and pretty much all their earlier albums.

I didn't love any of these tracks when I first heard them, but they have grown on me. No Way To Heal has such a catchy chorus and it definitely stands out over Brave This Storm and Strife. The album drops in less than two weeks, I'll honestly save my judgment until then. With In Waves, I wasn't so impressed by the songs they released before the album came out (save for Dusk, that thing rips my face off all the time), so I'm waiting to hear every track before I say "this album isn't as good as Shogun" or whatever. Though at this point, I doubt Trivium can ever make anything as monumentally epic as Shogun (at least to me).

'Till then, I'll blast some After The Burial and Sylosis. ATB blew me the hell away with their live performance a week ago, can't believe I wasn't listening to this band much before.


----------



## RoRo56 (Oct 5, 2013)

Here's the full album. Giving it a listen here at the moment and I have to say, the new style is growing on me.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Oct 5, 2013)

RoRo56 said:


> Here's the full album. Giving it a listen here at the moment and I have to say, the new style is growing on me.




Thank you for posting this


----------



## LLink2411 (Oct 8, 2013)

I have a feeling this album would be decent if David Dramian had nothing to do with it.


I hate metal and most of the people who like it with a passion, but this is not the right direction for any band to take.

They sound like Disturbed but without any of the catchiness or groove that band has. I am sick and tired of metal guys thinking all you have to do to reach out of their niche is make the songs simpler. All they end up doing is ending up with yawn-inducing trash like this. Once you take the technicality out of most metal all you are left with is bog standard songwriting and nonexistent melodies. Trivum never fell into that trap before, but now they have. _*This is a speech I should not be having to make on a thread about the band who made In Waves and Shogun!*_


The new album is so straightforward shouting on top of open string chugs. Are they trying to get on the Warped Tour? What happened to the Trivium that had groove and an ear for melody?



All that vitriol said though, the songs that are slower and such are ok. Nothing like the ballad tracks on In Waves, but passable.

And of course the most creative-sounding track is a B-side. _Sigh._


----------



## Ramy (Oct 8, 2013)

After my first listen of the album I wasn't quite sure about it... Though, after giving it some more listens it really grew on me, and definitely like it. Sure, it doesn't hold a candle to Shogun, but I guess it's a strong (slightly mainstream) effort. I just find it a shame they didn't evolve the shogun way.

Just as LLink said, the most creative song is on the B-side, god knows why they did that..

But, being the Trivium fan I am, I like this album a lot


----------



## JD27 (Oct 8, 2013)

Listened to it a few times yesterday, it grew on me. Not as good as Shogun, but better than In Waves.


----------



## Nile (Oct 8, 2013)

LLink2411 said:


> I hate metal and most of the people who like it with a passion, but this is not the right direction for any band to take.



Really?


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 9, 2013)

Overall, I like the album, not as moch as I like Shogun and Ascendancy. Some of the vocals I felt could have been approached better. But hell, you get what you get. Still a Trivium fan for life.


----------



## RevelGTR (Oct 9, 2013)

I also loved both Ascendancy and Shogun, and liked the Crusade way more then I should have, but Trivium sounds like a band that's "jumped the shark" so to speak. It's safe to say that their best records are behind them. This new stuff sounds good, and way better then a lot of what's out there, but it just doesn't have the "magic" of their other stuff.


----------



## LLink2411 (Oct 10, 2013)

Nile said:


> Really?








YES!



Actually, since the last Soilwork record was so middling, the last Dark Tranquillity record was utter hipster trash, and Trivium is now trying to get in on FFDP's touring roster I have no connection to the genre anymore whatsoever.

It's weird to not to even be able to say "I don't like metal, it is such genre filled with such wasted opportunity; *but I like X, Y, and Z.*" anymore. Now it's "I don't like metal, it is such genre filled with such wasted opportunity." for at least the next two years 


Hell, since Thrice and MCR broke up this year, and FoB started swallowing with their new album I have no connection to new music even. It's a weird feeling. Is this growing up? Having everything you loved as a child die as if you hit a wall and must clutch to past entertainment for sustenance?


----------



## Asrial (Oct 10, 2013)

LLink2411 said:


> It's a weird feeling. Is this growing up? Having everything you loved as a child die as if you hit a wall and must clutch to past entertainment for sustenance?



No, that's just you.

Nobody forces you to like anything, yet you act like it's heinous to like a band or album despite saying some of their material is bad. Fine, you don't like a new release, just don't shun the rest of the entire friggin' genre because of it. As you said yourself, In Waves and Shogun were fine releases you liked. They're not going to get worse as time progresses and stuff is released. Strauss or Bach didn't get worse as other pieces was released, nor did Prince or The Police, so why should Trivium be different?

Also, really really bad move to say "I hate metal and most of the people who like it with a passion" on a thread about a metal band, on a forum where most of its userbase at least partially considers themselves fan of at least some bands in the genre. Also, if you hate metal, why'd you listen to it in the first place? 

To get on with the thread:
The links on this thread to the album were blocked somehow. Just found a stream tho, so taking a listen now. Liking what I'm hearing so far.


----------



## LLink2411 (Oct 10, 2013)

Asrial said:


> No, that's just you.
> 
> Nobody forces you to like anything, yet you act like it's heinous to like a band or album despite saying some of their material is bad. Fine, you don't like a new release, just don't shun the rest of the entire friggin' genre because of it. As you said yourself, In Waves and Shogun were fine releases you liked. They're not going to get worse as time progresses and stuff is released. Strauss or Bach didn't get worse as other pieces was released, nor did Prince or The Police, so why should Trivium be different?
> 
> ...


Did I hit a nerve? Good. Enjoy it. Embrace it.

Now take that passion I have stirred within you to do something wonderful. Don't waste an ounce of it on me worring about what I do or don't like. You are doing yourself a disservice in misusing your soul's fire for silly arguments.


That goes for the rest of you as well.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't see much point in ragging on a guy for having a differing opinion. LLink generally doesn't like what metal, or Trivium, is up to these days. Doesn't mean you can't enjoy it. Trying to convince them otherwise is pretty much futile, not that you should feel the need to convert them.

I personally don't agree with them though, and I rather enjoy the new album. This is the first album they released while I was an active fan of them too. Far from a disappointment in my eyes. But, you know, to each their own.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Oct 10, 2013)

I keep checking in on this thread hoping to hear a new tune that I really dig. I love the Ascendancy album but that's really it. I've given the others a listen once or twice but nothing caught my ear.

Ascendancy was chock full of catchy choruses, good mix of screaming/singing (I don't even mind the auto-tune most of the time), killer guitar stuff....they've had a couple tunes since then that have the same deal, but not the majority. 

I'll still probably go see them, they're great musicians and certainly capable of putting out what I'd like to hear, they work hard and aim to progress, I can't say anything bad about 'em.

Heafy said in interviews that Draiman helped add a whole new range to his voice.....I'd really like to hear that. He's had habit of sticking in that one range.


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 10, 2013)

Trivium has always caught a ton of flack after each album release. Ascendancy, The Crusade, Shogun, all of them. I remember when shogun came out, a lot of people were commenting on how much it sucked and all that, now Shogun is hailed as one of there greatest albums. It's just the cycle they go through. Their albums are all different, consequently it takes people a little while to get used to. I was having mixed feelings about Vengeance Falls, but last night I just took some time to really listen to it and take in everything. Honestly, I think it's a fantastic album. There are a couple of songs that I'm not crazy about, but I really dig a lot of whats going on. I think the whole concept is badass. You have to give it a chance to sink in. The artwork, the song lyrics, the music. I hope that I can eventually convey this much emotion/message in my music. I'm stoked to hear the 3 bonus tracks that aren't on the album stream. Trivium fan for life.


----------



## NaYoN (Oct 10, 2013)

TylerRay said:


> Trivium has always caught a ton of flack after each album release. Ascendancy, The Crusade, Shogun, all of them. I remember when shogun came out, a lot of people were commenting on how much it sucked and all that, now Shogun is hailed as one of there greatest albums. It's just the cycle they go through. Their albums are all different, consequently it takes people a little while to get used to. I was having mixed feelings about Vengeance Falls, but last night I just took some time to really listen to it and take in everything. Honestly, I think it's a fantastic album. There are a couple of songs that I'm not crazy about, but I really dig a lot of whats going on. I think the whole concept is badass. You have to give it a chance to sink in. The artwork, the song lyrics, the music. I hope that I can eventually convey this much emotion/message in my music. I'm stoked to hear the 3 bonus tracks that aren't on the album stream. Trivium fan for life.



I agree with all of this. Also the bonus tracks (save for the cover) are some of the best songs on the album, especially As I Am Exploding.


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 10, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> I agree with all of this. Also the bonus tracks (save for the cover) are some of the best songs on the album, especially As I Am Exploding.


 
I can't wait to hear the bonus tracks. i've got the album preordered on iTunes, so I'm gonna wait it out for a couple days.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 10, 2013)

I haven't followed Trivium much since Ascendancy but I really like this album. They sound a lot more focused and refreshed than recent releases. The mixing is awesome aswell. The Guitar tones are really thick and the drums really cut through it. Fav songs so far are Incineration, Strife and Awake.


----------



## LLink2411 (Oct 11, 2013)

Señor Voorhees;3760192 said:


> I don't see much point in ragging on a guy for having a differing opinion. LLink generally doesn't like what metal, or Trivium, is up to these days. Doesn't mean you can't enjoy it. Trying to convince them otherwise is pretty much futile, not that you should feel the need to convert them.
> 
> I personally don't agree with them though, and I rather enjoy the new album. This is the first album they released while I was an active fan of them too. Far from a disappointment in my eyes. But, you know, to each their own.


Thank you.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 11, 2013)

Album is now on Spotify with the bonus tracks. Listening at the moment. 

Edit: The two other songs were pretty meh, but *Skulls... We Are 138* is ....ing awesome.


----------



## NaYoN (Oct 11, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> Album is now on Spotify with the bonus tracks. Listening at the moment.
> 
> Edit: The two other songs were pretty meh, but *Skulls... We Are 138* is ....ing awesome.



:O As I'm Exploding is the best track!


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 11, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> :O As I'm Exploding is the best track!



It's decent but the vocals totally ruin it for me.


----------



## Valnob (Oct 11, 2013)

The album is good but not as awesome as Shogun and Ascendency ! 

My favorite track is Villainy Thrives, the intro is so good !


----------



## InVinoVeritasXXX (Oct 12, 2013)

Can somebody who's listened to the whole album tell me if there's 7-strings anywhere on it?


----------



## mcd (Oct 12, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> It's decent but the vocals totally ruin it for me.



I'm actually a fan of Matt's vocals...then again I liked the Crusade for what it was.


Edit: And I'm a fan of Corey's playing in all albums...

to me this album from what I've heard is really in the "pocket" nice and tight with some straight forward groove. I'm digging "To Believe" a lot


----------



## Valnob (Oct 12, 2013)

InVinoVeritasXXX said:


> Can somebody who's listened to the whole album tell me if there's 7-strings anywhere on it?



I've listened to it, but i'm not sure if there is 7 strings of it. haven't paid attention to the tunings either.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Oct 13, 2013)

Trivium is a weird band for me. 
I hated large of parts of Ascendancy. 
LOVED The Crusade. They left 2 of the best songs off, and the King Diamond track from this period is still one of my favorite songs. Should have been on the album. 



Liked Shogun, but the poppiness and the bricked-to-shit mastering kept me from enjoying it. 
In Waves was mostly terrible, but "Caustic Are The Ties That Bind" from 2:00-5:00 is just wonderful. Dat feels, bro. Dat feels.




As for the new album, the bonus tracks are the best songs...


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 14, 2013)

Valnob said:


> I've listened to it, but i'm not sure if there is 7 strings of it. haven't paid attention to the tunings either.



I don't think so, either way, it's irrelevant, the album is incredible


----------



## The Mirror (Oct 14, 2013)

Matt said that he won't be using 7-strings anymore for any Trivium record, instead he has a Death-Metal Band in which he is using his 7s.

Vengeance Falls is in Drop C# as is the whole In Waves Record


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 14, 2013)

mcd said:


> I'm actually a fan of Matt's vocals...then again I liked the Crusade for what it was.



Yeah, me too but in that particular song the vocals just don't work for me. Matt sounds almost like he is rapping. 

Speaking of Trivium. They just announced an UK tour with Killswitch Engage. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a full Europe tour.


----------



## SeanSan (Oct 14, 2013)

I just got Vengeance Falls!

It's quite a letdown ihmo.  but that's just me! 

What do you guys think of Vengeance Falls?


----------



## NaYoN (Oct 15, 2013)

SeanSan said:


> I just got Vengeance Falls!
> 
> It's quite a letdown ihmo.  but that's just me!
> 
> What do you guys think of Vengeance Falls?



I love it. The vocal melodies are really good, and some of the riffing (especially in the later half) is quite enjoyable. Also the solos are some of their best. My favorite tracks are, in order:
Incineration, As I am Exploding, No Way to Heal


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 15, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> My favorite tracks are, in order:
> Incineration, As I am Exploding, No Way to Heal



Definitely the best tracks on the record IMO in that order as well.


----------



## NaYoN (Oct 15, 2013)

Also, Trivium lyrics are quite good in general, but there are a lot of pretty cool lines on this album especially.


----------



## setsuna7 (Oct 17, 2013)

Got my pre-order from iTunes on release day.. Love it so far, yes it might not be another Shogun, but it's good. My favorite right now is Through Blood and Dirt and Bone. The only disappointment for me is, still no seven strings(reason pointed out a few post above).


----------



## themike (Oct 17, 2013)

I like this record. Musically its tight, heavy and a good banger. With that said, I wish the vocals weren't influenced by Drainman. Im sure hes a great producer, experienced veteran and all of that - but its too "him". Phrasing, harmonies and akwardly unique accents of his are not things I feel work well with people other than himself.


----------



## setsuna7 (Oct 17, 2013)

Agree with Mike on the Draidman(or Drainman as Mike put it) influenced singing, too obvious.


----------



## themike (Oct 17, 2013)

setsuna7 said:


> Agree with Mike on the Draidman(or Drainman as Mike put it) influenced singing, too obvious.


 
I keep forgetting that thats a dumb inside joke and not actually his real name! haha Long story short is a few friends and I saw them years ago and he did this one vocal thing that sounded like he was being sucked down a toilet and boom, a nickname was born


----------



## NaYoN (Oct 17, 2013)

setsuna7 said:


> Got my pre-order from iTunes on release day.. Love it so far, yes it might not be another Shogun, but it's good. My favorite right now is Through Blood and Dirt and Bone. The only disappointment for me is, still no seven strings(reason pointed out a few post above).



That's my least favorite song, but Matt said it's his favorite song in their live Q&A so there's that


----------



## Drowner (Oct 17, 2013)

themike said:


> I like this record. Musically its tight, heavy and a good banger. With that said, I wish the vocals weren't influenced by Drainman. Im sure hes a great producer, experienced veteran and all of that - but its too "him". Phrasing, harmonies and akwardly unique accents of his are not things I feel work well with people other than himself.



A perfect example is "To Believe", everything but the chorus sounds EXACTLY like a Disturbed song, right down to the inflection in his voice.


----------



## NaYoN (Oct 17, 2013)

Drowner said:


> A perfect example is "To Believe", everything but the chorus sounds EXACTLY like a Disturbed song, right down to the inflection in his voice.



Only a couple of moments on the album feel "totally Draiman" and out of character for Matt to me. A lot of the stuff people are attributing to Draiman is stuff that is reasonable to expect given Matt has already done, especially on Crusade/Ember/Shogun. I feel like if Draiman wasn't revealed to be the producer people would not be drawing these comparisons.


----------



## MicrobeSS (Oct 18, 2013)

gave it a listen last night, like it more than In Waves, few spots that bug me but Shogun is still my favorite album from them.


----------



## InVinoVeritasXXX (Oct 23, 2013)

The Mirror said:


> Matt said that he won't be using 7-strings anymore for any Trivium record, instead he has a Death-Metal Band in which he is using his 7s.
> 
> Vengeance Falls is in Drop C# as is the whole In Waves Record



RIP Trivium


----------



## UrchineSLICE (Oct 23, 2013)

This album is such a dissapointment. Trivium have always been one of my favorite bands, and although people have their problems with The Crusade and In Waves, I always loved them and still do.

But this is just so meh. Theres so many things I dislike. The production is terrible. The drums sound like a drum machine, they're so stale. The bass is pretty inaudible for most of the album (sweet bass solo on Incineration? though), and the guitars have no punch to them. I don't know if theres too much gain, or just awful mic-ing, but the guitars just sound so bland. 

I don't know how to describe it but the riffs sound empty. It's like they didn't play them with any force or passion. Corey has some good solos, No Way to Heal and Through Blood etc come to mind, but Matt's sound so plain and cookie cutter next to Corey's. It's like he forgot how to write good solos. Wheres the super metal speed picking of When All Light Dies? Wheres the soaring ending to Like Light to the Flies? Where's the bad ass '80's shred from Anthem? Wheres the somber blues licks from Shogun? All of his solos on here sound like regurgitated wah runs that were done in one take.

Don't get me wrong, theres still some solid tracks like Brave This Storm, At the End of this War, and No Way to Heal. But the album as a whole just sounds cookie cutter. Every once in a while theres a part that sounds like it's going to pick up speed and kick my ass like the breakdown in Vengeance Falls, and the prechorus to No Way To Heal, but than it goes back into the chorus', which all sound way to repetitive and bland. 

Seriously all that talk about Draimans ability to make "staggering" vocal melodies was a load of bull. Sorry but ending every last word in all of the chorus' with "OHoohWhoaOHOH!" is not creative or interesting. And idk if any of you had watched any of the making of Vengeance Falls videos on You Tube, but theres one where Draiman literally sings a melody to Heafy. I could just be being a dick here, but that to me is overstepping the boundaries of the producer. Matt Heafy has recorded vocals for 5 albums. I think he knows what he's doing at this point.

And Heafy, who has always had interesting lyrics whether they were about politics (Pull Harder), famous murders (And Sadness Will Sear, Entrance of the Conflagration), or mythology (Torn Between Scylla and Charybdis, The Calamity), has really, really lame lyrics this time around. It's the kind of mediocre work you'd expect from a band like 3 Days Grace, or Breaking Benjamin. 

David Draiman brought nothing new or interesting to this band. The only commendable things about this album are Nick Augustos drumming, he plays his heart out, and some of Coreys solos. I didn't mean to write a review but it sort of turned into that. I'd have to give it like a 4 or a 5 out of 10.


----------



## RoRo56 (Feb 3, 2014)

Instagram

Bit of a bump, but they're releasing a live album according to their drummer's Instagram. This was just after the sold out gig with Killswitch Engage at Brixton.


----------



## electriceye (Feb 3, 2014)

This album is 10x better than In Waves, which I thought was astoundingly bad. My favorite albums are The Crusade and Shogun. It makes me sick when they ruin an album like In Waves with cookie monster vocals. These kids are way too fun*ing talented to ruin their music with that garbage. I have to spend more time REALLY listening to it, but my initial reaction is that I'm relieved they started moving back towards what they're good at.


----------



## erotomaniac (Feb 3, 2014)

I just can't get into this band no matter how hard I try. My biggest issue with them is that they just don't have a very original sound. To me, they seem to switch style with each album.


----------



## noobstix (Feb 3, 2014)

Saw them at Brixton last night with KSE. They absolutely blew me away!


----------



## EcoliUVA (Feb 3, 2014)

electriceye said:


> It makes me sick when they ruin an album like In Waves with cookie monster vocals. These kids are way too fun*ing talented to ruin their music with that garbage.



A particular vocal styling doesn't "ruin" anything. Art and music are subjective. Having an opinion is fine but don't be a twat.


----------



## RoRo56 (May 7, 2014)

> To Trivium Fans, Friends and Family:
> I had asked everyone to make this statement regarding Nick, personally and on behalf of the band because of the history we both have had together as friends and bandmates. There is no easy way to go about parting ways with someone; whether it's in a band or not, but if it is coming directly from one of us, I hope that it will be perceived out of our respect for him.
> This past Sunday, Matt, Corey, and I decided that it was best to part ways with Nick and to move forward as soon as possible. This decision was not one that we took lightly, given the fact that we are in the midst of a tour, and more importantly, that Nick has been with us for almost 3 and half years.
> We spoke face to face for about an hour on the bus - first informing him of our decision to move forward, both discussing the situation and how to precede with announcing it, as well as personally thanking him for being there when we needed him as a tech, and then as drummer. I made both those calls to Nick - I asked him if he would be willing to drop everything and come out and be apart of Trivium at a moments notice and he did without hesitation. On stage we all fit well together - I believe we became a tighter and more unified band because of him. There was not a dramatic ending to this, honestly it was quite muted and I am happy to have been able to speak directly and calmly to one another.
> ...



That was quite unexpected, in the middle of a tour and everything. Although the guys in Trivium thought Nick improved their live show, I thought he was quite poor in a live setting. It'll be interesting to see where they go from here. Their drum tech Mat could be a choice.


----------



## TylerRay (May 7, 2014)

Whoa! Didn't see that one coming. We shall see what happens...


----------



## TheFerryMan (May 7, 2014)

right out of left field with that one.


----------

